# I think my Kindle2 is defective :(



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Last night I was reading on K2 and when it was time to go to bed I put it to sleep and then plugged it in. The little plug in light did not come on and then I tried to wake it up and it wouldn't wake up.  It would not do anything for about 5 minutes.  Then the light came on and it was able to wake up.  I'm a little freaked out by this!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can see why you'd be concerned. . . . you can always call customer service.  I'm sure if someone else here has had a similar experience they'll post. . .

Ann


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I had a similar problem with my first K2, the defective one.  It wouldn't charge at all.  I would plug it in and the yellow light would come on but the Kindle would keep rebooting itself and the yellow light would go off.  It never charged.  Are you sure you plugs are all plugged in all the way? Did it ever fully charge?  If not a call to Amazon will get you a new one next day.  They were very good to work with.
jp


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

It did fully charge at first and it seems normal now...but I may call them all the same because it is after all a pretty expensive thing to have errors in the first week.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I called CS.  Essentially she had mee restart it and test to see if it worked.  I already knew it was working today so that wasn't the point but oh well.  She said if it does it again to restart again (last night it would not restart).  I guess I feel like if it does it again there is a problem with it. I hope it was just a fluke!


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a similar situation last night and today.  I plugged it in last night to recharge and this morning the little light was off, but it did not recharge.  I didn't think much of it.

When I got home from work just now, I plugged it in to charge and the little light would not come on at all.  I fiddled with all of the plug-in bits to see if I just did not have it securely plugged in.  Nope.  Everything looked okay.  I tried to wake it up, but it would not wake up, so I held the button longer and it rebooted itself.

Now that it is awake, I plugged it all in again and the orangey/yellow light is on and it looks like it is charging?!

If it happens again, i will definitely call customer service.  This is only the second time that I have charged it...the first being when it initially came out of the box.

Jenn


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

It sounds like there have been more bugs with the K2 than with the original Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You may have a defective cable. Also, if you are charging via USB, try the wall plug, and vice-versa.


----------



## jgbex (Mar 6, 2009)

I had a similar problem last night. I could not get it to turn on so I thought maybe it needed charging. I plugged it in the wall outlet, the amber light came on, but I still could not turn it on after 20 minutes. I left it plugged in all night. This morning the light was green and all works fine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like it just needed a good night's sleep and some fuel.  If you recently added a bunch of books or notes or something it may have been working hard to get it all indexed so the battery was draining faster than usual.

Ann


----------

